# Carolina Dart Frogs vending at Repticon Columbia SC this weekend 6 18/19



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be vending at at Repticon Columbia SC 6/18 9-5 & 6/19 10-4. 
We will have plenty of frogs including some sexed adults and a pair or two, live planted vivariums, fruit fly culturing kits, t-shirts, Repical calcium powder, moss, coco fiber mats and misc. dry goods.


----------

